# Einsatz von Jetty Web Container in produktiven Systemen



## Maik.Neumann (25. Jun 2014)

Hallo zusammen !

Ich habe mal gehört, dass es angeblich schlecht bzw. wenig vorteilhaft sei, einen Jetty in einem produktiven IT System einzusetzen und so etwas soll angeblich auch selten vorkommen.

Kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen, warum das so ist? Warum wäre ein Tomcat Web Container oder sogar ein vollständiger Applikationserver die bessere Wahl?

Danke und Gruß


----------

